# Race Friday night Mar. 25 at PWB Raceway



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Spur of the moment race. Tune then pancakes up and let's race! Doors open at 430, racing starts at 6 with skinny, slip on fat and indy. No entry fee, if everyone wants to chip in we can order a pizza. 
Post up if your in!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

woo hoo


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im there


----------

